# Best pig hunts near Utah?



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Me and some buddies are looking at doing a pig hunt this year. I've seen tons of places in Texas but I'm hoping to find somewhere within decent driving distance (less than 12hrs or so). Found Dunton Ranch in Kingman, AZ. Anyone have experience with them or have any recommendations for some other outfits/ranches? Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Texas


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Oklahoma 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

You’re gonna wanna go to Texas. If you want to have a fun, great hunt, Texas is the place. If you need a recommendation on a ranch to go, send me a PM. I’ve been to several over the years


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There used to be quite a few Russian Boar's roaming around in the Virgin River gorge south of St George... I knew a few people who lived down there and would go out hunting them. 



-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Can get into some in Cali I think. Lol. Oh who am I kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

California does have some good pig hunting, but you have to go there and deal with them.

On the ones down on the Virgin River, check with the BLM for down there. They keep track of them but it is mostly just a hunt to go on to say that you have been down there hunting them


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Moose, a point of clarification if you will...please explain how the Texas hunting license law is actually applied when hunting on a private ranch with permission from the owner. Do you need a license? Do you need to contact the Fish and Game people? Are these ranches you speak of all "pay-to-hunt" operations or are there ranches that will let you hunt to help control the beasts? What might a guy expect to pay to hunt on a ranch? Thanks


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

When I was looking into it, it seemed like the cost wasn't unreasonable. You have to watch out for the processing fees most outfits charge.

They'll charge you a per pound fee to have some yocal cut your pig up. Those can be quite steep. 

Maybe some allow a DIY option?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> Moose, a point of clarification if you will...please explain how the Texas hunting license law is actually applied when hunting on a private ranch with permission from the owner. Do you need a license? Do you need to contact the Fish and Game people? Are these ranches you speak of all "pay-to-hunt" operations or are there ranches that will let you hunt to help control the beasts? What might a guy expect to pay to hunt on a ranch? Thanks


I'm not 100% positive on the laws regarding hunting in Texas and licenses required to do so. Most my Texas hog hunts were done while hunting whitetails, where we had already purchased our licenses and tags, and we killed pigs when the opportunity presented itself. It was a low fence ranch. Some years pigs were thick and our group would stack them up. Other years the group might only kill 1 or 2.. The other ranch we did specifically hunt for pigs a few years was a high fence deal and they needed our hunting license number to write down for their records. I would assume the state requires you to buy a hunting license if you are hunting. We already had our licenses and tags for deer and turkeys to begin with, so I'm not sure what's required for just pigs.

I think you'd have a hard time finding a rancher that doesn't want some kind of trespass fee to hunt pigs, if you don't know them personally. Most of these fees pay for lodging, meals, driving you around to the hunt areas, corn for the feeders, etc... the one ranch didn't charge us anything to shoot pigs, but we had already paid for the whitetail hunts, and just shot pigs when we saw them. If we wanted the meat, we had to process them. Most those guys don't want anything to do with them. They don't like them all the way around. If we didn't want them, they gave them away to some families in the area that needed them. The other ranch we specifically hunted for pigs, there was a fee. But it was very reasonable. I think it was $250, for a 2 day hunt, and you could shoot 2 pigs. Any pigs after that was $100/pig. that included lodging and dinner each night. You could pay to have them process your pigs, but we'd always cut up our own to save a little money. You could also do a package type hunt if you you wanted to shoot a sheep, goat, blackbuck, etc... and they would include a hog in that as well. It would cost more money obviously, but their prices still weren't outrageous, until you started looking at shooting a bison or oryx. Then they started to really climb. The high fence might turn people off just cuz it's high fence, but those animals were tuned up like you'd never see on a low fence place and they were actually harder to kill, with a bow. A rifle would be a different story, but still challenging. You'd never see the fence after you drove through the gate.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend lives just outside of Dallas and drives truck. He says that there are signs all over the place for pig hunters, but once you stop to check you find out that they want a trespass fee among other things.

Another friend has been down to hunt pigs with Red Dirt Outfitters and he has had a great time. I think that their only contact information is on FB


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Moose. Just wondering after I read about no need for a license if you are a rancher protecting his property or the "agent of a rancher" but if hunting for meat or a trophy you need a license. I didn't know if a rancher could/would call you his "agent" and allow you to hunt??? Anyway, it sounds as if the pig hunts in Texas are like everything else on Texas private property...pay too hunt. Thank god for public ground


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would highly recommend Shawn Chittim at SC2 Outdoors in Redding, CA. I've known him since high school and he runs a top-notch operation. 100% opportunity on some great hogs in the rolling oak hills of Nor Cal. 10 hour drive from SLC and way nicer country than Texas. You should combine the hog hunting with a fishing trip on the Sacramento River for trout on the upper Sac or Stripers on the lower. Shawn does those trips too. 

Only drawbacks related to hunting CA are that you can't use an AR-15 and you are required to use lead-free ammunition. --------SS


----------

